# 1990 240sx fastback sr20det swap Questions



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey guys i just purchased a 1990 240sx se planing on doing a sr swap however after reading some posts on this site it seems there are some differences between the 90 and 91+. I was just wondering if anyone knew what difficulties one may encounter doing this swap on a 90 compared to a 91+? any help would be appreciated!

<<<<<<<<240speeddreams>>>>>>>


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

They aren't really difficulties just extra steps and/or parts needed. The main differences is that the 89-90 came with a SOHC engine and the 91-94 came with a DOHC engine. So for the 91-94 you can pretty much drop in the DOHC SR20DET. While with the 89-90 your going to need a new Cluster (mainly just the tach) cause the SOHC one won't work with it. Also you going to need to move some parts around the engine bay (I.E. PS resovour(sp)), longer hoses here and there. Plus if AC and PS are a issue for you, then you will need to either bent and tuck the original lines, get some made up, or even take them from a DOHC. Its just that things were located on the opposite side on a SOHC, things like the PS pump, AC compressor and most of the stuff attached to them.


----------



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> They aren't really difficulties just extra steps and/or parts needed. The main differences is that the 89-90 came with a SOHC engine and the 91-94 came with a DOHC engine. So for the 91-94 you can pretty much drop in the DOHC SR20DET. While with the 89-90 your going to need a new Cluster (mainly just the tach) cause the SOHC one won't work with it. Also you going to need to move some parts around the engine bay (I.E. PS resovour(sp)), longer hoses here and there. Plus if AC and PS are a issue for you, then you will need to either bent and tuck the original lines, get some made up, or even take them from a DOHC. Its just that things were located on the opposite side on a SOHC, things like the PS pump, AC compressor and most of the stuff attached to them.



Well thank you for clearing that up for i really appreciate it!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)




----------



## NIsmo_S13 (Aug 31, 2004)

If u really wanna no more w/ pictures and everything go to www.srswap.com and go to the engine FAQ


----------

